# Any new bike rack updates for the Eos???



## uwantcr (Aug 3, 2007)

I just had a dissappointing trip to Uhaul where they finally told me they couldn't install a hitch without cutting a hole in my bumper... didn't want to try that for now.... there goes that idea...
My question is would even one bike on a bike rack mounted on the trunk harm the mechanism? Does anyone have any ideas for maybe mounting the trunk bike rack a different way? Very Frustrated in CT!! By now there must be something out there...


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (uwantcr)*

I don't think that a trunk mounted rack would harm the mechanism if you only had one bick on it. however:
-my past experience in an old Golf was that it left some scratches in the clear-coat.
-the tunk skin on the EOS is plastic and may not have the strength for the hooks; or you may need to find a strog point or wide hooks.
There may not be enough clearance to get hooks in cleanly for the tension straps.

Having a hitch on the Eos would be kind of cool if it was fairly discreet. You can also get carriers for luggage boxes, golf clubs
I think some have cut a hole in the bumper. maybe they can post pictures
If you keep the cut out piece, maybe a bodyshop can patch it back in at some later date.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (Grinder)*

Why can't VW just supply the EuroHitch here in the states...


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Why can't VW just supply the EuroHitch here in the states...








wouldn't that be an AmeriHitch then


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_
If you keep the cut out piece, maybe a bodyshop can patch it back in at some later date.


If you're going to pay for work, you might as well just get a Euro-bumper in the first place, which has the cutout formed already.
Bumper - EU Rear costs $475, but a body shop wouldn't be cheap either, at least to not one that can make it look perfect.
This was discussed before, and someone got a hitch made for them, but it hung low _under the bumper_ If you want it to look stock, you need the Euro bumper and hitch.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (uwantcr)*

Really????
I have a UHaul hitch. I only had to cut a small corner off the heat shield. Works great.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3268193 (photos near the bottom). It was a 45 min. job (for me).
Best of luck.
Greg


----------



## uwantcr (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (gdevitry)*

Wow look at that! Did a Uhaul place do it? Recently enough that maybe the person there can speak w/ someone here in CT at the Uhaul I went to? That job looks perfect! And it would hold a bike rack w/ bikes? That's much more promising.... let me know!


----------



## bella70 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (uwantcr)*

I just used my Saris bike rack for the first time this weekend and was very pleased with the stability. As long as you tie up all the moving parts on your bike, you will avoid any scratches. As for the hooks, the top, side and lower; all function as they should and are coated to prevent scuffing and scraping. A perfect fit in my opinion and I am a very happy user.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (uwantcr)*

I installed in myself. Ordered online. I had to add an extender to clear the bumper (which lowered the stability... causing wobbling). I packed all spaces with metal strips and used rubber ties to stop some of the wobbling.
Only $110 at Curt.
http://www.gocurthitches.com/s...earch


----------



## uwantcr (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (bella70)*

I have one of the standard bike racks that's mounted on the trunk- but I'm afraid to use it on the trunk since that's a moving part for the convertible operation- Doesn't that add some stress to the mechanism and miaybe cause it to not work right? I never tried mine like that for that reason alone.......


----------



## uwantcr (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (gdevitry)*

That sounds pretty good- but there's no way I can do that myself!!


----------



## bella70 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (uwantcr)*

I should hope that a trunk lid of that size is not so fragile as THAT. The Saris rack is very light weight - but so is my road bike. Mountain bikes are heavier no doubt and I am not hauling it around every day. 
I take the rack off when not in use obviously so I can put the top down - but it folds up very nicely and stores well in the pit of the trunk.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (bella70)*

I believe the trunk lid is plastic! 
You might not want to not operate the roof with the rack attached. The added weight might create problems....
Greg


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Why can't VW just supply the EuroHitch here in the states...









you can get the eurohitch (westfalia hitch) here.....problem is you still have to cut the bumper because in europe they have a different bumper with a removable center piece....i don't recall the hitch having holes to hook up safety chains to for emergency breaks....would still have to weld something.... would still be acceptable for a bike rack without the holes.
i had the link from one of the banner sponsors but forgot about it because as long as i can borrow a minivan on the occasions that i need it i have opted for not cutting mine.
one day Drawtite, HiddenHitch or Reese will come out with one... patience.


----------



## uwantcr (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (bella70)*

My bike rack is very light too, but I have a hybrid bike which is kind of heavy- but you're right- for a trunk that size etc it should be strong enough to withstand the weight of a bike without causing any damage to the moving part (obviously not moving when a bike is on the trunk!)


----------



## bella70 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_I believe the trunk lid is plastic! 
You might not want to not operate the roof with the rack attached. The added weight might create problems....
Greg

I should also hope that Eos owners are smart enough to know they don't operate the top with a bike rack installed. 
This Saris rack does not attach to any "moving part". A trunk lid pops up no matter what kind of car it is - the Eos just happens to move in an additional direction than your traditional trunk lid. 
In addition, the weight should be nicely distributed to the bumper and the center of the trunk - which should not affect any of the delicate moving parts.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (bella70)*

Bella 
Do you have NAV or Compass. If Compass (No Nav) does the compass stll seem to operate normally when the Saris is installed, and when the bike is mounted. Remember one of the reasons the trunk lid is not metal in the EOS is that the compass (in non Factory Nav Cars) and the GPS antenna (in NAV cars) is mounted inside the trunk lid. 
BTW for what it's worth I've used a Saris for years with by VW Cabrio but have never been able to bring myself to mount it on the EOS.. Still dreaming of finding a a way to do a EuroHitch conversion for less than $1000... 










_Modified by mark_d_drake at 2:28 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## bella70 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (mark_d_drake)*

Compass - and it works fine. I will have to say that though my bike was mounted higher, the sensors on the bumper didn't like the bike suspended like it was and when I put the car in reverse, the warning signal was a constant scream - rather than the customary series of beeps. 
The second one is not in "R" however, the warning signal goes away.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (bella70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bella70* »_
This Saris rack does not attach to any "moving part". A trunk lid pops up no matter what kind of car it is - the Eos just happens to move in an additional direction than your traditional trunk lid. 
In addition, the weight should be nicely distributed to the bumper and the center of the trunk - which should not affect any of the delicate moving parts. 

so which Saris bike rack do you have? I searched a little, and there are many different models offered by Saris.
Another question: can you open the trunk with the rack attached? ex. after you remove the bike, and you realize your friend could use the other helmet in your trunk. Or would you have to remove the rack first?
If anyone else has a bike rack that "clamps-on", but could be left on while retrieving something from the trunk, I'd love to hear about it!
William


----------



## uwantcr (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (kghia)*

I used to have a Saris and it either hooks on or has these bumper things that go on the inside of the trunk. It fits like any other trunk mounted rack- I don't think you could open the trunk unless you at least unhooked it from the bottom of the bumper first-
So, with all of this back and forth, I'm taking it that it's safe enough (ie, it's not going to pull excessively on the trunk where it opens for the convertible operation) to cause any damage to the mechanical aspect of the trunk operation when putting the top down (bike and rack off it of course)? If that's the case, that'll save me lots on a hitch etc!


----------



## bella70 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (uwantcr)*

This is the rack I have:
http://www.saris.com/p-300-bones-2-bike.aspx
Saris Bones-2
Granted we have carbon fiber and alum road bikes that are pretty light weight. I respect that one would feel uncomfortable throwing on two bulky mountain bikes. 
You CANNOT open the trunk once the rack is installed. I park in an apartment complex so I take the rack off when I get home because someone would likely steal it. It packs up in a minute, folds up to a small size and fits nicely in the trunk well.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (bella70)*

thanks! Some friends bike trails a lot, and I have been struggling between all the hitch & bike rack options, or whether to get a folding mountain bike.
Montague has some nice bikes suitable for mountain biking(the CX, MX, or Paratrooper), although I think trying to buy and fit two would take you back to hitches.
Bike Friday sells a mountain bike, but then I might as well install a Euro bumper!
I am nervous about a hitch that hangs even lower than my bumper, just as I wouldn't lower my Eos unless it could be raised at will also (such as with air suspension). Too many parking lots already need me to ease out slowly so cars do not scrape.
A bike rack I can quickly use on different cars seems pretty versatile!
William


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (kghia)*

I too have the hitch manufactured by Curt. It works great. I also needed the extender.
There is a clamp available that will stop the wobbling. No cutting of the bumper required.
bending of the heat shield was required (done by a hitch shop in CA) 
I personnaly wouldn't use a trunk mounted rack due to the complicated roof system 
and plastic trunk lid.


----------



## flith (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (mark_d_drake)*

I belive all of the antennas are in the trunk lid. (One of my favorite features, give the car a clean look) Somewhere in the EOS forum about a year ago a pic was posted of the dew pattern on the trunk, you can clearly see how everything is laid out. I've seen it on mine, I have to drive through a spot that is always 5 degrees cooler than where I park my car so I get some condensation around it when I get to work.


----------



## Twistix (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (flith)*

Hi
Here's what your looking for...


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (bella70)*

Would you mind to share the weight of the bike/s? Mind sharing some photo also.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Any new bike rack updates for the Eos??? (flith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flith* »_I belive all of the antennas are in the trunk lid. (One of my favorite features, give the car a clean look) 


I agree! It's one of my favorite features too. 
BTW, the trunk lid is fiberglass, at least that's what the body shop told me when they replaced mine after an accident..


----------



## dinoecat (Aug 20, 2008)

Read the car review and it's documented as composite material which is 'transparent' at radio frequency as oppose to shirlding or grounding the signal. Doesn't feel like fibreglass or plastic when you try knocking it. Sorry not that


----------



## gmariam (Sep 26, 2009)

I am actually concerned about the seals (at the top of the trunk by the window). We have a new EOS and bought a Saris rack, but now I am worried that if I use it I will damage the rubber seals. Any thoughts?


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (gmariam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmariam* »_I am worried that if I use it I will damage the rubber seals. Any thoughts?

I have no first-hand testimony but I think you have a legitimate concern.


----------

